# Various fish in stock



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*POWDER BLUE TANG $35.00 *(more then 20 to chose from)

MANY OTHER FISHES AVAILABLE CALL FOR MORE INFO 416 220 3279


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Blood Red Fire Shrimp (Lysmata Debelius)*

*BLOOD RED SHRIMP $15.00 (this Week Spacial)
CLOWN TANG $30.00
POWDER BLUE $35.00
BLUE TANG $35.00
Please Call at 416 220 3279
Ps; Many other fish and shrimp
available *


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Diamond goby for sale*

Diamond Goby (med) on Sale $9.99


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

He is in Pickering near Brock Road off 401, as for address you have to pm him.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Any one need more info please call me at 416 220 3279.

Thank You.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Juvenile Emperor Angelfish*

Juvenile Emperor Angelfish

* $44.99*


----------



## xiofish (Oct 29, 2013)

great seller, some amazing stuff at great prices. Definitely worth checking out. 
just got 2 and they are already at work


----------

